# A webliography for an OPME



## Haligonian (13 Feb 2011)

I'm doing the Technology and Warfare OPME and as part of the course I must do a webliography.  This means I must choose three websites on "Combined Arms Assault and Tactics" and assess them.  Does anyone know of any good sites devoted to this subject?

Thanks!


----------



## Navalsnpr (13 Feb 2011)

Does the Canadian Army Journal count??  They are published online:  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/


----------



## MJP (13 Feb 2011)

http://cgsc.cdmhost.com/cdm4/help.php

http://usacac.army.mil/CAC2/MilitaryReview/


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Feb 2011)

The Webliography assignment can be quite the task with this OPME. The US Army's Command School website listed above was the best one that I had found when I did my course. Then the dread of dredging through all the junk that google searches can find, so much of it is the same content with different website names. Good Luck.


----------



## Haligonian (14 Feb 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> http://cgsc.cdmhost.com/cdm4/help.php
> 
> http://usacac.army.mil/CAC2/MilitaryReview/



Thanks for the suggestions, however, I already tried the CGSC and it was denied by the prof! So I would have to expect that the Combined Arms Center would be denied as well. I really don't know what he is looking for.  I don't know of any website that is actually devoted to the subject of Combined Arms Tactics.

Has anyone out there completed this assignement that might be able to offer a useful site or two?


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Feb 2011)

I have completed this OPME, and I didn't have to get my website selections blessed by my Prof. I used Wikipedia, US Army Combined Arms Center, and one other that I don't remember. Just do a google search and go from there. Just remember to employ sites that have references for all of their information.


----------



## meni0n (14 Feb 2011)

Here is a link to a quick search on small wars journal

http://smallwarsjournal.com/blog/2010/09/a-framework-for-army-adaptatio/

do another search you might find something better, it's a very good source.


----------



## Haligonian (15 Feb 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I have completed this OPME, and I didn't have to get my website selections blessed by my Prof. I used Wikipedia, US Army Combined Arms Center, and one other that I don't remember. Just do a google search and go from there. Just remember to employ sites that have references for all of their information.



Once again thanks to everyone for the help! It's funny, the websites you mentioned were the exact ones I was gonna use! Seriously.  I was also going to use globalsecurity.org.  He turned them all down.  I think this is one of those things where it all depends on what prof you have...


----------



## Infanteer (15 Feb 2011)

I used the Combined Arms Library - why the hell would he turn it down?

I also used Joint Forces Quarterly (online journal) and "armchairgeneral.com" as an example of a subject matter information site.  I'd also recommend JSTOR - access to numerous academic journals that one can get on through the DIN.


----------



## Haligonian (21 Feb 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys.  I had numerous communications with the course prof and he is absolutly set on websites that are "devoted" to the topic. I've told him that there is probably only one site, the CGSC and CAC websites, that are dedicated to combined arms tactics and assault. He considers globalsecurity.org and armchairgeneral.com to be more like wikipedia because they are too "general."

I think I'm just going to go with my selected sites and get what I get on the assignment. I guess a C's a P...


----------



## REDinstaller (22 Feb 2011)

And you can always bring the issue up with his boss too. If he's forcing you to use only 3 websites that he picks, that would be damn laziness on his behalf. Part of grading this assignment is looking at the actual websites the students submit.


----------



## muffin (22 Feb 2011)

I sent you a couple PM's


----------



## dimsum (12 Jan 2012)

To necropost:

I'm doing the same assignment, but on the topic of the Role of Air Power in Maritime Warfare.  

When would the prof deny any websites?  I haven't seen it on any of the course literature.


----------



## Stoker (12 Jan 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> To necropost:
> 
> I'm doing the same assignment, but on the topic of the Role of Air Power in Maritime Warfare.
> 
> When would the prof deny any websites?  I haven't seen it on any of the course literature.



I know some profs don't like Wikipedia, usually any academic web sites are OK.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jan 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I know some profs don't like Wikipedia, usually any academic web sites are OK.


I don't know of any profs who are OK with Wikipedia -- not even Trent or Brock.

For the topic of "Air Power in Maritime Warfare" specifically, some _may_ not want you to cite as gospel Milnet.ca posts by CDN Aviator.

:dunno:


----------



## dimsum (13 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For the topic of "Air Power in Maritime Warfare" specifically, some _may_ not want you to cite as gospel Milnet.ca posts by CDN Aviator.



Challenge accepted.  :blotto:

Actually I'm not using Wiki at all.  The least "scholarly" of the 3 sites I found was Globalsecurity.org.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jan 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The least "scholarly" of the 3 sites I found was Globalsecurity.org.


Understand that, quite often, John Pike (the site owner) has a biased perspective -- as do many academic journals; ensure you consider the bias. 

'Globalsecurity,' however, tends to be a very good pointer as to what you should be looking for within academic journals/sites.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> some _may_ not want you to cite as gospel Milnet.ca posts by CDN Aviator.



How did i get mixed up in this ?


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How did i get mixed up in this ?



Journeyman's _"What Not to Do Guide."_

Perhaps you should sue for royalties.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How did i get mixed up in this ?


It was a drive-by slagging   ;D

.....but I did temper it with he _MAY_ not want to use everything you post.


----------



## dimsum (14 Jan 2012)

Back on the actual topic (although drive-by slaggings of CDN Aviator make my day),

Since the topic I've chosen gives me a bunch of journal articles or papers (staff college or otherwise), I'm wondering if I should base the assessment on those articles or the website (RAAF Air Power Development Centre, for example) instead?  If I'm basing the assessment on 1 of a zillion things that the website has/does, it's not going to be very accurate, is it?

Considering some of the questions are "do the links connect to sites which were relevant and useful" (for example), I would doubt that a link to the Small Wars Journal would be very relevant if it was for that specific topic.  

Or am I just over-thinking this 14% assignment too much?   :facepalm:


----------



## Zoomie (14 Jan 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Or am I just over-thinking this 14% assignment too much?   :facepalm:


Don't over-think these assignments - just do what is required to get done.  If you want Honours - just strive for at least 80%.  In the end it is just another line on your MPRR.


----------

